

Show HN: P50pot.com, a new take on Bitcoin gaming - p50pot
https://p50pot.com

======
p50pot
(dev here)

I've been working on this project for about a year and a half now. I felt that
between all the gambling sites popping like mushrooms and the next level
smart-contract-side-chain projects there were no bitcoin based fun games one
can play today. So I created this experiment.

The game is curiously using the uncertainty inherent in the blockchain (block
solving/transaction inclusion) as key element in the game dynamics. Plus it's
pretty open ended and strategy based, so has a real game-theoretic appear.
Also it's a good way to expose people to the inner working of the blockchain,
which is always good.

I am not doing this for profit, just wanted to rock the boat and see what
happens.

